# Shelley Long Fat!



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

In the long tradition of Leah Remini, it appears that the once thin, extremely thin Shelley Long is now in fact fat as seen in the latest episode of Modern Family.

Discuss


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)




----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'd still take her over Leah Remini.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Dude she's like what.. 65?! She's entitled to be fat now!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

She's 61.

Most people put on weight as they get older. Leave her alone.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Last season:









This season:


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Not a big deal, but surely noticeable when the next time you see someone in a short time they look quite different.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, that's a HUGE difference in just one season. I thought the OP meant from her Cheers days until now.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

On a sidenote, does Matt Dillon ever age?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Whoah-I saw the episode this week and I didn't even catch that. Maybe she was stung by a bee? Or a swarm of bees?


----------



## stevemcl (Nov 23, 2005)

hefe said:


> Last season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Garth of Wayne's world.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

My wife, who has no idea who Shelly Long is, thought they cast a different actress for the role of Claire and Mitchell's mother than the one who played that role last year.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Maybe it's Martin Short in a fat suit.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe she has health issues and has to take Prednisone which tends to bloat you up like that.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

stevemcl said:


> Looks like Garth of Wayne's world.


Or Dave Foley in drag.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

getbak said:


> Or Dave Foley in drag.


That would be Cynthia Nixon.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Why should I care? It's not like she's wearing a bikini. She's over 60? Wow. Now I really don't care if she's put on a few lbs.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

My first thought was Prednisone. It can make people blow up like a balloon overnight.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> My first thought was Prednisone. It can make people blow up like a balloon overnight.


Jerry Lewis was a good example.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

stevemcl said:


> Looks like Garth of Wayne's world.


Exactly. When she came on the screen I said to my wife "party time..excellent...Wayne's World".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just can't get into this thread!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

goblue97 said:


> On a sidenote, does Matt Dillon ever age?


No, but he's a vampire.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> My first thought was Prednisone. It can make people blow up like a balloon overnight.


Exactly.
Plus, she looks bloated, not fat.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

This thread is tasteless.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

jschuur said:


> This thread is tasteless.


I agree, I'm offended by the Leah Remini thread as well


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> On a sidenote, does Matt Dillon ever age?


I think he actually looks even younger than he used to.

Matt Dillon today:










Matt Dillon in the 60's:










My money's on plastic surgery.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I think he actually looks even younger than he used to.
> 
> Matt Dillon
> 
> ...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jschuur said:


> This thread is tasteless.


I don't know if it's distasteful... I think it's just not particularly high on tact. Having seen the side by side pictures, it is very surprising the change within one season, and I think it's interesting to talk about.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

jschuur said:


> This thread is tasteless.


this reply is silly. they are celebrities, with it and the fame/$ come the +/-s of having yourself on camera and the asssociated comments people make/observe about you.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I think he actually looks even younger than he used to.


When I was a kid, Gunsmoke was one of my favorite shows. When it was coming on, the announcer would say "with James Arness as Matt Dillon." I've always thought it'd be really cool if they made a biographical movie about James Arness with Matt Dillon as the star. Then the announcer could say, "with Matt Dillon as James Arness."


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Maybe Diane is trying to catch up with Rebecca?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> Maybe Diane is trying to catch up with Rebecca?


Or Norm.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

jschuur said:


> This thread is tasteless.





MLR930 said:


> I agree, I'm offended by the Leah Remini thread as well


I totally agree with both of you.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> this reply is silly. they are celebrities, with it and the fame/$ come the +/-s of having yourself on camera and the asssociated comments people make/observe about you.


Just because someone is a celebrity doesn't give the public a carte blanche to dig into them for things that are out of their control.

Criticize them all you want for making bad parenting decisions, not wearing underwear in public or saying dumb things, but there's no reason to focus on someone going through a natural aging process.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Want to see the PASSIONATE side of Shelley's personality?

Ask her if she regrets leaving Cheers early?

She LOVES to get that question.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jschuur said:


> Just because someone is a celebrity doesn't give the public a carte blanche to dig into them for things that are out of their control.....


Getting fat is, in almost all cases, within a person's control...the thread title refers to her being fat, NOT aging....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jschuur said:


> Just because someone is a celebrity doesn't give the public a carte blanche to dig into them for things that are out of their control.
> 
> Criticize them all you want for making bad parenting decisions, not wearing underwear in public or saying dumb things, but there's no reason to focus on someone going through a natural aging process.


That dramatic of an appearance change within one year is not a "natural aging process."


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I agree with zalusky and magnolia. I think she's got some sort of health issue requiring her to take drugs that lead to weight gain. Googling reveals nothing, but it wouldn't be the first time that an actor has kept something like that a secret. Especially an actor who's largely out of the limelight like she is.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> I agree with zalusky and magnolia. I think she's got some sort of health issue requiring her to take drugs that lead to weight gain. Googling reveals nothing, but it wouldn't be the first time that an actor has kept something like that a secret. Especially an actor who's largely out of the limelight like she is.


I agree and I just watched this episode and I'd hardly call her fat. This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

MLR930 said:


> I agree and I just watched this episode and I'd hardly call her fat. This thread is ridiculous.


So feel free to post only in threads of which you approve. Did the title of the thread not indicate that you would have no desire to comment on the topic?


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

fmowry said:


> So feel free to post only in threads of which you approve. Did the title of the thread not indicate that you would have no desire to comment on the topic?


OR I'll continue to post wherever I feel like it. I don't recall reading a rule that stated that all replies had to agree with the original poster. As someone who's struggled with her own weight issues growing up I feel I have a right to reply to this post. It's offensive to call people who are just a little overweight as "fat" it's this type of attitude that helps cause eating disorders and other body issues. I'd hate to be a celebrity these days with the internet around I'd be afraid to google my own name.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

jschuur said:


> Just because someone is a celebrity doesn't give the public a carte blanche to dig into them for things that are out of their control.


dig? wtf? you can tell she's fat from looking at her. and the gain is large from where she was just a few years ago...



jschuur said:


> Criticize them all you want for making bad parenting decisions, not wearing underwear in public or saying dumb things, but there's no reason to focus on someone going through a natural aging process.


getting fat isn't part of the "natural aging process" where do you get that from?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> dig? wtf? you can tell she's fat from looking at her. and the gain is large from where she was just a few years ago...
> 
> getting fat isn't part of the "natural aging process" where do you get that from?


All the fat old people tell everybody that.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> getting fat isn't part of the "natural aging process" where do you get that from?


As someone approaching her "senior years" (you'd probably define me as well into them), yes, gaining weight does come with aging, albeit mostly around the waistline. It's much harder to lose, too. Until you get to be about 80 and then the problem becomes keeping any weight.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm Old. I'm Fat. Get over it. ... also known as "Forget You"


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

fmowry said:


> So feel free to post only in threads of which you approve. Did the title of the thread not indicate that you would have no desire to comment on the topic?


I don't see these threads as being a place to just agree with the person who posted above you. Sometimes you have to call others out when you feel the tone is becoming too distasteful or just plain out of scope for the forum. And that's what I did.

We don't know what's caused her change of appearance, but her age, combined with the rapid onset and fact that it seems to have happened in her face so noticeably makes me doubt she didn't just develop a sudden fondness of cheeseburgers and that delicious new green tea ice cream from Haagen Dazs. This seems different from Val Kilmer e.g., and we should just give her the benefit of the doubt and leave the comments be on this forum.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Holy cow and I mean cow is she fat!!!
and she and/or the producers of the show know it, or they wouldn't have tried so hard to cover it.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I hated when Rebecca came on Cheers and the whole Robin Colcourt, Evan Drake side story. I was never a huge fan of Diane but whenever I watch reruns I only watch a Rebecca one if nothing else is on.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

jschuur said:


> I don't see these threads as being a place to just agree with the person who posted above you. Sometimes you have to call others out when you feel the tone is becoming too distasteful or just plain out of scope for the forum. And that's what I did.
> 
> We don't know what's caused her change of appearance, but her age, combined with the rapid onset and fact that it seems to have happened in her face so noticeably makes me doubt she didn't just develop a sudden fondness of cheeseburgers and that delicious new green tea ice cream from Haagen Dazs. This seems different from Val Kilmer e.g., and we should just give her the benefit of the doubt and leave the comments be on this forum.


People get fat from eating in a year. Everyone jumps on Alfer for thread crapping and whining about this thread topic certainly qualifies as thread crapping so I'm just spreading the love.

Anyone who's been here for any amount of time knows the running joke of the Leah Remini thread.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

MLR930 said:


> OR I'll continue to post wherever I feel like it. I don't recall reading a rule that stated that all replies had to agree with the original poster. As someone who's struggled with her own weight issues growing up I feel I have a right to reply to this post. It's offensive to call people who are just a little overweight as "fat" it's this type of attitude that helps cause eating disorders and other body issues. I'd hate to be a celebrity these days with the internet around I'd be afraid to google my own name.


Many more people are fat because they don't have self control than all other issues (medication, eating disorders and other body issues) combined. Hey, she's older now and can do whatever she pleases and we can discuss the 60 lbs she's put on in the last year.

Charlie Sheen gets called out for being an out of control coke head and that's fine but calling Shelley Long fat because she's fat is offensive? OK.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

WOw - fat or not, she doesn't look like she's in her 60s.



fmowry said:


> Many more people are fat because they don't have self control than all other issues (medication, eating disorders and other body issues) combined. Hey, she's older now and can do whatever she pleases and we can discuss the 60 lbs she's put on in the last year.
> 
> Charlie Sheen gets called out for being an out of control coke head and that's fine but calling Shelley Long fat because she's fat is offensive? OK.


That's why America is so fat (about 70% of the population is overweight). We're not allowed to talk about it because it hurts people's feelings.

Of course, it doesn't help that most conversations about it are born from ridicule, but (surprisingly) this thread has been pretty much free from that.

What's wrong with being fat? urmmmmmmm....it's unhealthy.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

There's fat, as in hollywood fat which is not really fat at all. 
Then there's fat, as in plump or heavier than your "ideal" body weight should be. 
Then there's fat, as in unhealthy, stay out of the McDonalds drive through fat. 
I think the first two being made fun of are stupid. The third, ridicule away. We are the fattest country in the world and it's becoming disturbingly acceptable.

As for Shelly Long, I'm still unable to tell if it's weight gain or bloating from steroids indicating a health issue. That would be an entirely different story.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm offended by the people that are offended by this thread. This thread was a fact. She has gotten fat. The people that are offended by this thread are putting a negative connotation to being fat. Since I am fat, I take umbrage at this trait being considered negative.


----------

